# How do you carry the lock while you're riding?



## utente

Just got a new bike and a new lock-- a very heavy ONGUARD U-lock with a long shank. It comes with a clamp but I'm having difficulty figuring out where to carry it. It fits on the seat-tube, but then gets in the way of my water bottle on the downtube.

Can you keep it on the toptube and not interfere with the cables? I guess that I can move the water bottle to the seattube and keep the lock on the downtube.

What do other guys do?


----------



## lyleseven

*First of all, it will work as you described, either way...*

but I never ride with a lock as it is too heavy, even the much smaller ones. I never take my bike anywhere I can't see it or store it safely. If you have to use a lock to leave it somewhere, you will have to deal with the extra weight no matter how you rig it.


----------



## Cory

*Couple of options....*

You probably don't need to carry the killer lock all the time. I ride with a very light cable/combination lock, $7 from REI, just to hook up for a minute while I run into a park restroom or a 7-Eleven. Security is minimal, but I only use it when I'll be in sight of the bike, or gone for just a minute or two. That fits in a jersey pocket or small saddle bag with my tire stuff.
When I take the big lock (usually a thick Specialized cable lock, but I also have a U-lock), it goes in a handlebar bag. I've tried other places, but that works fine and gives me room for a light jacket, camera, whatever. The one I have is a Rivendell Hobo Bag I got a couple of Christmases ago, but it's about $80. You can find them much cheaper.


----------



## xcmntgeek

I usually only carry a lock when running erands around town. I'll wrap the cable around my waste (fits 1.5 times around perfectly) with the padlock in back and then the U-lock in my bag


----------



## Fredrico

*Carrying locks aren't cool...*

..on training rides, man. Does Lance carry a u-lock? No. So leave it at home.

If you have to stop and run into a 7-11, leave the bike propped against the front window and never take your eyes off it. If you have to visit the restroom, park the bike behind the dumpster in the back, where nobody will see it, and then make that visit really short!

If you go someplace and have to leave the bike locked up somewhere, carry a backpack with the lock in it, along with street clothes and flip flops you'll use when you get there. And even then, bring the bike into the building and ask if you can park it in the hallway or outer office.

A big u-lock permantly mounted on a road bike is a ball and chain. Don't do it.


----------



## zerobug

I am not sure if <a href="http://www.mtbr.com/tradeshow/interbike2003/masterlock/productpage2.shtml">this</a> would be long enough but it's better than nothing and looks pretty light.


----------



## Jett

Fredrico said:


> ..on training rides, man. Does Lance carry a u-lock? No. So leave it at home.
> 
> If you have to stop and run into a 7-11, leave the bike propped against the front window and never take your eyes off it. If you have to visit the restroom, park the bike behind the dumpster in the back, where nobody will see it, and then make that visit really short!
> 
> If you go someplace and have to leave the bike locked up somewhere, carry a backpack with the lock in it, along with street clothes and flip flops you'll use when you get there. And even then, bring the bike into the building and ask if you can park it in the hallway or outer office.
> 
> A big u-lock permantly mounted on a road bike is a ball and chain. Don't do it.


First off, who cares what Lance does? Personally, I'm sick and tired of this whole because the pros do it nonsense. Lance is worth millions and he could afford to loose a few bikes. That assuming that he actually even pays for them (which I don't think he does).

As for propping your bike up in front of the store where you can see it, like that is really secure. I was at Starbuck a few months ago. There was this really nice Cannondale R5000 propped up in from of the store (no lock). I went inside and I head off to check out the muffins when this roadie slams into me. By the time we got up, his bike was in the back of speeding pickup truck. Some dude just picked it up, jumped into the back of the pickup and took off with it. It only took a few seconds. Even if the owner hadn't run into me, I don't think he would have gotten to his bike in time.

As the old saying goes rather safe then sorry, I carry a small lock in my camelbak. Yes, I wear a camelbak and I don't care if Lance doesn't.


----------



## meat tooth paste

Jett said:


> ...As the old saying goes rather safe then sorry, I carry a small lock in my camelbak. Yes, I wear a camelbak and I don't care if Lance doesn't.


I agree. Lancie doesn't have to worry about carry a lock or stopping by the liquor store to pick up a Gatorade on his training rides, but the rest of us regular folks do. So the reference to him is irrelevant. 

Plus this is the Commuting and Touring board, so where to carry a lock is a perfectly relevant question, if not a a necessity.

I have an OnGuard lock on my commuter. I have it mounted to my seat tube and it does interfere with the down tube water bottle. So when I run short errands, where hydration is a non issue, then I keep it on the seat tube mount. When I go for longer commutes then I just throw the lock into my Camel Back Mule, which I have removed the bladder and use strictly as a back pack. Then I put the water bottle into the cage. A nicely designed back pack will not feel heavy with a lock in it.


----------



## NeedhamDave

*hang it off the back of the seat post*

Before I shipped my Kryptonite U-lock back for a replacement, I had attached it so that the U hung down behind my seat, with about a 1/4" clearance from one of the rear brake pads. It was a tight squeeze at times; my leg might brush it if I had it rotated out too far, but in general, this setup worked well. I also found carrying it in a messanger bag was no big deal. The first time I rode with that thing back there...I was humming the Coors light song "Wingman" all the way to work as it did feel like I was "towing an anchor". But you get used to it.


----------



## meat tooth paste

Fredrico said:


> ...Does Lance carry a u-lock? No...


Humm... sounds you abide by the WWLD creed in life: What Would Lancie Do?

In which case, you need to:
- Replace your left STI shifter with a downtube shifter for your front der
- Get rid of your nice bike, because "It's not about the bike"
- Not wear a helmet sometimes
- Hire domestiques to carry your water and Cliff bars
- Divorce your wife
- Be Sheryl Crow's #1 fan

Lance also carries just one testicle.. I still plan on keeping both of mine.


----------



## Fredrico

*Lived two years without a car.*

And seldom had to leave my bike locked up on the street for very long. At work, I could always bring it into the building and store it in a secure place, in one case the lot attendants office. When needed, I carry a lock in a backpack with everything else.

If you have to take along a lock every time you ride, it makes sense to have a place to mount it on the bike. But locks weigh alot, boat anchored to the frame, and aren't always necessary, if you take some precautions.


----------



## Cerddwyr

Jett said:



> First off, who cares what Lance does? Personally, I'm sick and tired of this whole because the pros do it nonsense. Lance is worth millions and he could afford to loose a few bikes. That assuming that he actually even pays for them (which I don't think he does).


Amen Brother. The Lance Fan Boys are making me crazy. I'm sure if Lance suddenly decided that a rectal cranial inversion was the best way to train your lungs (not much oxegen in the colon, so it forces your lungs to grow , all the fan boys would have their heads up their @$$es in no time. Not to mention how Un-Cool a freak in full Postie/Discovery kit looks walking down the road cause his replica Lancie ride got stollen! Much more un-cool than me with black shorts, camelback, big lock and A BIKE 
That said, I use one of these for shorter rides. I can roll it up tight in a small messenger bag or camelback, or just drop it over my shoulder for a trip down to the coffee shop or out to the pub. A figure-8 around the bike, both wheels and a steel post, then pulled really sight with the head inside the main triangle, and even a pro is going to take a little time to get the bike free. On long summer rides I just carry a really light little combo lock, but only for use when I am not going to be away from the bike for more than a few minutes. For a really long un-supported solo ride, I use a canti trunk, and I take the python, along with an extra tire, full tool kit, etc.
Also, for in town riding on my fixie I am looking at getting a street cuff. I have taped my top tube, so I could carry a street cuff in a pocket (or the bottle cage cuff rack), and lock up to a pole real quick. And for longer lockups, I cable thru the wheels and the cuff would do the trick. All very urban and un-cool.

Gordon


----------



## meat tooth paste

Cerddwyr said:


> ...Also, for in town riding on my fixie I am looking at getting a street cuff. I have taped my top tube, so I could carry a street cuff in a pocket (or the bottle cage cuff rack), and lock up to a pole real quick...


I returned my street cuff. I used it on my beater street bike. 

What I liked:
- Compact size
- Handy water bottle cage rack

Dislikes:
- Sticky: sometimes lock would not open
- Tried out several the store and all were sticky too
- Cylinder key is questionable against the might Bic.
- Had to go out of my way to find a pole/object that the smaller diameter cuff would fit

I really wanted the Cuff to work out. I like how small it was and the convenient cage rack. But the lock would sometimes take about 40 seconds of fussing with before it unlocked, making me look like a thief sometimes. Raced an alley cat and had trouble leaving checkpoints cause the lock would not open.

This was the basic single link cuff. I didn't try the uber expensive silver model.


----------



## Jett

meat tooth paste said:


> Humm... sounds you abide by the WWLD creed in life: What Would Lancie Do?
> 
> In which case, you need to:
> - Replace your left STI shifter with a downtube shifter for your front der
> - Get rid of your nice bike, because "It's not about the bike"
> - Not wear a helmet sometimes
> - Hire domestiques to carry your water and Cliff bars
> - Divorce your wife
> - Be Sheryl Crow's #1 fan
> 
> Lance also has carries one testicle. I still plan on keep both of mine.


ROTFWL!!! Too funny


----------



## Fredrico

meat tooth paste said:


> Humm... sounds you abide by the WWLD creed in life: What Would Lancie Do?
> 
> In which case, you need to:
> - Replace your left STI shifter with a downtube shifter for your front der
> - Get rid of your nice bike, because "It's not about the bike"
> - Not wear a helmet sometimes
> - Hire domestiques to carry your water and Cliff bars
> - Divorce your wife
> - Be Sheryl Crow's #1 fan
> 
> Lance also has carries one testicle. I still plan on keep both of mine.


You're right. It's not about the bike.

I never went clipless pedals or click shift, forget about STI. I still ride two lugged steel bikes with 36 spoked wheels, toe clips and straps, brake cables that loop up over the handlebars, and downtube shifters, friction. So I'm way ahead of Lance on that one.

I take ham and cheese wrapped in tortillas or pita bread, apple slices, or a banana, never Powerbars or Cliff Bars. I put tap water in my bottles, and overcome bonk towards the end of a long, hot ride, with Coca Cola Classic. Honeybuns are great too. Or a Snickers bar! Pure jolt of instant energy when you need it bad.

Well, I admit I always wear a helmet now, but did divorce my wife (she divorced me!)shortly after purchasing an expensive Italian racing bike--which has remained a faithful, loyal friend, and has never let me down. Have to agree Lance has good taste in women. Any chick who can make it up Alp Duez in an hour and a half is okay in my book. I'd ride with her anytime. And still have both bits, despite not switching to those saddles with the cracks down the middle.


----------



## Cerddwyr

meat tooth paste said:


> I returned my street cuff. I used it on my beater street bike.
> 
> This was the basic single link cuff. I didn't try the uber expensive silver model.


Somehow I thought the Street Cuff used the same key type as the Python. Would have figured it out at the shop. I guess I stick with the Python for now. So far I really like it, even if it is a bit big.

Would have thought MasterLock would go to keys not barrels. Maybe they will now that the barrel has been exposed as a bad idea.

Gordon


----------



## DrRoebuck

*Never leave your child unattended ...*



Fredrico said:


> If you have to stop and run into a 7-11, leave the bike propped against the front window and never take your eyes off it. If you have to visit the restroom, park the bike behind the dumpster in the back, where nobody will see it, and then make that visit really short!


I don't have a lock for my road bike. If you see someone walking into a store with his bike, or squeezing it in alongside the urinals in some public restroom .... that's me.


----------



## AJS

Cerddwyr said:


> Amen Brother. The Lance Fan Boys are making me crazy. I'm sure if Lance suddenly decided that a rectal cranial inversion was the best way to train your lungs (not much oxegen in the colon, so it forces your lungs to grow , all the fan boys would have their heads up their @$$es in no time. Not to mention how Un-Cool a freak in full Postie/Discovery kit looks walking down the road cause his replica Lancie ride got stollen!


Amen! to the Amen, brotha! That's a riot! 

Hey wait a minute...shouldn't Lance be using a non-cutout saddle? Man, getting that one 'nad caught down in there would be a bEOTCH!

It's good 2 have 2!


----------



## Fredrico

*Well, ok, wait a minute!*



AJS said:


> Amen! to the Amen, brotha! That's a riot!
> 
> Hey wait a minute...shouldn't Lance be using a non-cutout saddle? Man, getting that one 'nad caught down in there would be a bEOTCH!
> 
> It's good 2 have 2!


I'll say. If one goes south, so to speak, there's always another to pick up the slack!

Seriously, though, if its a quick sprint from my high rise condo down to the sushi place below the circle, I'll just wrap the lock around my forearm or wrist.

A cheap coil lock on a fendered bike is almost a gurarantee nobody will want to steal it. I'm not making this up: a cop once told me, theives think any bike with fenders must be a beater and isn't worth anything. So having fenders on your bike is almost as good a deterrent as having it locked up!


----------



## Mule

*locks, are they worth it?*

I have a couple of locks somewhere but I never use them. I'm always afraid of parts theft and vandaliztion so if I can't carry my bike with me where I go I don't go there. It might just be me, I've had cinder-blocks intentionally thrown at me from moving vehicles before so I'm a bit paranoid, I have seen people commint to violently destructive acts for no reason first hand. I am well aware that many business will run off cyclists for lugging their bike with them, Walmart is one of the worst, so I generally take my money elsewhere.


----------



## wayneanneli

utente said:


> Just got a new bike and a new lock-- a very heavy ONGUARD U-lock with a long shank. It comes with a clamp but I'm having difficulty figuring out where to carry it. It fits on the seat-tube, but then gets in the way of my water bottle on the downtube.
> 
> Can you keep it on the toptube and not interfere with the cables? I guess that I can move the water bottle to the seattube and keep the lock on the downtube.
> 
> What do other guys do?


For the last few years, I have riding with a Jack Wolfskin Mr. Bike pack. It has a nice little slot for locks and tools and sits great on my back. It isn't the lightest u-lock in the world, but I've gotten so used to riding with it on my back, I just don't feel the weight anymore. I have never, ever liked riding with a lock attached to my frame because of the H2O problem and plus I just think it looks geeky (just my personal opinion).
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## Argentius

*Messenger bags*

I got frazzled about the lock question when I got my first pretty nice bike. I didn't want the 'boat anchor' game either, plus it gets in the way of bottles, like the OP said. But carrying the thing IN my chrome bag got to be a pain; too much clicking and clipping with every stop.

Personally, I commute all sortsaplaces on my bike, and it's not always do-able to bring it into whereever I go, but I wouldn't trust a little cable for a minute. My LBS guys say that the little $10 cables are 'worse than nothing' in the sense that you believe that they might help. Okay, okay, so they can't just grab-n-go, but one good snip...

So I got a 'u-lock' that's more like an "O" lock, which is a little more size-adjustable and rounded at the edges instead of pokey like, and clip it to the strap to my bag. I wear the key on a lanyard around neck or wrist, and then 10 lockings / unlockings in an hour or something aren't a total *****.


----------



## Frith

Argentius said:


> My LBS guys say that the little $10 cables are 'worse than nothing' in the sense that you believe that they might help. Okay, okay, so they can't just grab-n-go, but one good snip...
> 
> So I got a 'u-lock' that's more like an "O" lock, .



So by this logic... feeling secure with your heavy duty U lock you spend an extra half hour in the pub, meanwhile someones outside with a crowbar (or gasp... a bic pen) and you come out feeling less smug (and slightly more drunk) then you did when you went in.

I use a Ulock too for any extended periods away from the bike I just don't buy the xyz lock gives you a false sense of confidence, because all locks give you a false sense of confidence. You just need to make the decision as to whether you feel comfortable locking any given bike with any given lock.
Cables are great for running errands when you know your gonna be in and out in a bit.. they're less intrusive when your riding. Bring the Ulock to the pub though.

Here's a tip if you're wearing normal street clothes hang your U lock from your belt.


----------



## arctic hawk

I usually have a knapsack (or large fanny pack) with me to carry some junk around, spare tube, pump, wallet, & my lock. The only times I will leave my bike unlocked is during events like duathlons & cyclocross or if we are in a group, some one gets watch duty.

I love my bike! It's kind of like an old friend who is always there for me.


----------



## PJay

*lock on bike*

on some bikes, the mounting bracket will go on the steering tube. Obviously, make sure it won't interfere with brakes or cables. Otherwise, if you mainly ride to the same couple of places (work, school, coffee shop), leave a lock there on the bike rack.


----------



## Gripped

Fredrico said:


> If you have to visit the restroom, park the bike behind the dumpster in the back, where nobody will see it, and then make that visit really short!


I don't think Lance gets off the bike to pee ... so you shouldn't either.


----------



## Fredrico

*But its hard to do with bib shorts.*



Gripped said:


> I don't think Lance gets off the bike to pee ... so you shouldn't either.


So you might have to pull over. If the dumpster isn't a good enough shield, or there isn't a big tree around, I usually look for a porto-let. You see 'em in parks and construction sites. Lean the bike right up against the side of the enclosure, and if you hear any commotion outside or feel someone touch it, yell really loudly, "I have a gun!"


----------



## AJS

Fredrico said:


> So you might have to pull over. If the dumpster isn't a good enough shield, or there isn't a big tree around, I usually look for a porto-let. You see 'em in parks and construction sites. Lean the bike right up against the side of the enclosure, and if you hear any commotion outside or feel someone touch it, yell really loudly, "I have a gun!"




Laff

My

Yass

Off!



Ya know...that friggin' Fredrico....


----------



## Pierre

seems you don't do long distance riding if you make fun of this kind of food  Powerbars and Cliff bars are not really satisfying after 300 miles, and the crappy instant noodle soups served at the last rest stops of double centuries really feel good. Tap water ? well, yes, in one bottle, gatorade in the other... and definitely yes on full-calories coke, snickers, and ... french fries !

Pierre



Fredrico said:


> I take ham and cheese wrapped in tortillas or pita bread, apple slices, or a banana, never Powerbars or Cliff Bars. I put tap water in my bottles, and overcome bonk towards the end of a long, hot ride, with Coca Cola Classic. Honeybuns are great too. Or a Snickers bar! Pure jolt of instant energy when you need it bad.


----------



## Fredrico

*I love this kind of food!*



Pierre said:


> seems you don't do long distance riding if you make fun of this kind of food  Powerbars and Cliff bars are not really satisfying after 300 miles, and the crappy instant noodle soups served at the last rest stops of double centuries really feel good. Tap water ? well, yes, in one bottle, gatorade in the other... and definitely yes on full-calories coke, snickers, and ... french fries !
> 
> Pierre


There's nothing more delicious and satisfying after 50 miles, than a ham and cream cheese sandwich, with maybe some grape jelly on it! Heaven. The whole thing has been cooking in a ziplock bag on your back for several hours, and all the flavors are optimum! Yeah, french fries, too. Salt tastes great, plenty of carbs in the potatoes, and a little fat to make it slide down.

And hey, one of my more memorable dinners was a packet of instant soup noodles heated up in a mess kit with a camper stove, after riding 120 miles to the beach. Added some chicken meat and vegetables to it. What a culinary treat!

As long as your system can handle it while you're riding, real food is so much better than those carbo bars.


----------



## TrailNut

*chrome*

Chrome bike bag


----------

